# 38 weeks pregnant...pin drop of blood?



## MouseyMom

Hi all! I am 2 days away from being 38 weeks pregnant. I just went to use the bathroom and as I wiped I noticed there was a pin drop of pink blood on the tissue. I wiped again to see if I could get any more but nothing. My OB checked me for dilation about 2 weeks ago and no dilation but said baby is very low. The baby has already dropped too. Should I be concerned? I've been having A LOT of pelvic pressure and him just moving around EVERYWHERE! Should I call my OB answering service tonight? I've had 2 BH contractions in the past 15 minutes and back pain all day. I did a lot today so I maybe I just over did it a little bit? (Worked on the baby's room and did some cleaning too) I have another OB appt on Thursday...


----------



## sigh

SO weird that you posted this because the EXACT same thing happened to me yesterday. I was cleaning a lot and went to the bathroom and had a tiny dot of blood. Nothing since but I feel the baby very low and she's been moving around like crazy for the last few hours. Dr hasn't checked me yet but told me last week that the baby has dropped. I have my first check tomorrow so hopefully I'll know what's going on then. We really want a December baby so I hope she stays in there for atleast another week!! I'm 38+1 btw :)


----------



## MissMichelle

Same thing happened to me @ 35 weeks, except mine was on my panties. It literally looked like someone stabbed the end of a pen in some blood and poked my panties with it. I called the doctor about it and she told me that because we don't know whether or not it came out by itself, or with mucous/discharge its hard to say what it is. Im still pregnant though lol.


----------



## samj732

I had this too, and I told my doc at my appt (it wasn't enough to bother with a phone call) and she said with how sensitive the cervix is it's very normal to have bits of spotting. She said she would only be concerned if it was enough blood to warrant a pad. Hope this helps :flower:


----------

